# INTP or ENTP?



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

i have doubts here
i am INTP but i could be ENTP according to keys2cognition test 
i usually like to share ideas and i am excited about them - its not so charming for me to just keep them in my - i like arguing with people 
plus i'm talkative more then i'm a listener 
i love going out and i always wanna stay longer, love sarcastic jokes with friend and having a good laugh with them - i mostly talk through joking 
i prefer company always but i can handle being alone even it is not that fun 
and i dont think thats smth that Is do XD
but there are many similarities with INTPs - like we have a hard time expressing warm feelings for others and i'm often absent-minded and analytic - i see pleasure in thinking while on my own but i like talking with people about it even more! i thought i have INTP trait to adapt to my interlocutor - in a way if they are serious so am i and if they are joking so am i XD but when i think about it - i always approach serious conversation with a little touch of joking - and i often do smth to change conversation direction in my way XD so i guess i really dont adapt XD
plus i had some bad experiences with kids when i was a child so it made me have some fear towards people
even i was when i was a child over self-confident (strikes me now sometimes as well)
but in spite that - i still wanna talk to people when i come to a big party XD i just dont find siting in corner my thing - so i always find some way XD and i always end up opening myself completely XD 
its like i have I and E moments
and i was slightly expressed introvert (like 3%) or smth 
so could anybody tell me some differences or give me more information about INTP and ENTP differences - cause i seem to have 50/50 compatibility with both types?
and do i seem (according to the traits i mentioned) more I or E?


----------



## DonCoryon (Sep 16, 2011)

Perhaps you should look into social anxiety. You mentioned some childhood traumas. If you do have some issues outside of personality it would probably make it much easier to determine your personality type if those were corrected first. As an added bonus it probably greatly improve you life. 

I'm in the same boat as you vacillating between INTP and ENTP. I'm leaning toward ENTP with social anxiety disorder. 

Take this quiz: About.com: http://socialanxiety.factsforhealth.org/sadspin1.html


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

DonCoryon said:


> Perhaps you should look into social anxiety. You mentioned some childhood traumas. If you do have some issues outside of personality it would probably make it much easier to determine your personality type if those were corrected first. As an added bonus it probably greatly improve you life.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you vacillating between INTP and ENTP. I'm leaning toward ENTP with social anxiety disorder.
> 
> Take this quiz: About.com: http://socialanxiety.factsforhealth.org/sadspin1.html


i looked into social anxiety - and yes its smth i do have - but that fear is less everyday
i'm relax pretty soon now XD 
this is why i think i am not naturally I - i would think of me as E naturally 
i am just to people and communication oriented to be INTP 
and i have no problems with expressing verbally ideas or anything else in front of people
my I friends often say they never run to play with kids when they were children - but i was and i was never enough of being with other people
now its the same thing - i would never refuse chance socialize


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm, you sound quite extroverted, but it's difficult to say. I know only one ENTP (I think) and a good word to describe him would be crazy - in a good way.

Do you have any more information on why you think you're introverted?


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

Hosker said:


> Hmm, you sound quite extroverted, but it's difficult to say. I know only one ENTP (I think) and a good word to describe him would be crazy - in a good way.
> 
> Do you have any more information on why you think you're introverted?


Well - i like being alone from time to time - but only for a bit of quiet time - then i go out and get my energy back while hanging out
i like one-on-one communication
i often appear absent minded in company of others - but thats mostly when i think about smth unpleasant or some problem
but my unpleasant thoughts or problem solving are not smth i wanna hide - they just make me go away for awhile 
i think better speaking about it XD my thoughts develop better when i'm active about them in communication


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

You're looking at this the wrong way as you're describing WHAT you do rather than HOW you do. (go read up on cognitive function theory)

My guess is neither types with leanings towards INFP.

Why? All the evidence in the original post is in the same vein as a personal reflection of the symptoms associated with each type. Hence, this is dominant Fi judging at work here. Furthermore, iterating though all the shades of your character is a sign of auxiliary Ne as a way of expanding your test results to obtain/perceive more information.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

nonnaci said:


> You're looking at this the wrong way as you're describing WHAT you do rather than HOW you do. (go read up on cognitive function theory)
> 
> My guess is neither types with leanings towards INFP.
> 
> Why? All the evidence in the original post is in the same vein as a personal reflection of the symptoms associated with each type. Hence, this is dominant Fi judging at work here. Furthermore, iterating though all the shades of your character is a sign of auxiliary Ne as a way of expanding your test results to obtain/perceive more information.



haha well thats thinking outside the box 
could be 
also it is very much possible i developed some traits of my INFP best friend... so yeah could be i developed such thing
but there is not what i would rather - i am just trying to see more clearly how i function 
and why do i have "a personal reflection of the symptoms associated with each type" in my post? because english is not my first language and it helps me using expresions in english used by others while i'm writing it down
i would express it diferently in ym mother tongue but i think i dont know many expressions in english that would be eaqual in meaning to expressions in my mother tongue - and i would have to use them 
i had no time to search so i posted it like that 
i could simplify expression in my mother tongue but still i would probably miss the point while doing it 
for me the way you say it makes difference - but then again - when i used other peoples "words"...that changed things too... yo when i think about it - no point really in this post
and you maybe noticed about my post i used some forms from the profiles of ENTP and INTP - well that also helps me to put things together (guess not using english in written wasnt such a good idea)
and i need to use shades of my character to get any results... that is my refelactions in actions... if that makes any sense...


----------

